#ubuntu-charlas 2012-04-04
<cuicui> pleia2: hola, eres la persona a la que se le deben enviar peticiones para dar charlas en ubuntu-charlas?, estoy editando la wiki de Classroom_ES y me gustaria poner contactos
<pleia2> Yo no hablo mucho espanol :(
<pleia2> SergioMeneses, sergiomeneses@ubuntu.com
<cuicui> pleia2: ok, got it, thanks a lot, I just though we talked spanish
<pleia2> :)
<cuicui> (=
<pleia2> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-classroom-es has more contacts, I haven't seen PabloRubianes lately
#ubuntu-charlas 2012-04-05
<kainzobevets> helo
<kainzobevets> mac or linix
<kainzobevets> which is better (linux shit) or Macintosh
#ubuntu-charlas 2014-04-01
<marcos_> buenos dias
#ubuntu-charlas 2014-04-05
<MILOX> HOLA
<MILOX> I FROM CHILE
